

Ask HN: Initial feedback - imageoverflow.com - mrose

I've been working on a recent image discovery application, with a focus on keeping the interface clean and unobtrusive. I welcome any feedback or comments on the site's design.
======
dclaysmith
Clickable:

<http://imageoverflow.com>

Looks cool.

------
SafeSituation
After I came to your site, the very second link that I tried to click was
broken, and this seems to be why:

<http://http//instagr.am/p/MHDHSsGAC7/>

All the links on the page seem similarly unusable.

~~~
mrose
Refesh and try again... it should work now.

~~~
SafeSituation
Fixed! Excellent

------
Ralith
Why are you URL-shortening all the links? This just introduces an unnecessary
point of failure and bitrot into your results. It's especially silly when you
have the full-length link in the display text, too...

~~~
mrose
That was a good question... Should be using the real links now.

~~~
Ralith
Doesn't seem to be. I'm referring to the links to the original image at the
bottom of each picture.

------
hacker91
Very nice design, I like particularly self-changing background. Maybe the
search bar could be refined a little bit more

~~~
mrose
Glad you noticed the changing bg! I have a few changes "in the works" which
directly affect the search bar area ;)

------
jfaucett
cool app! My only suggestions would be to make the layout adaptive
specifically for tablets and phones, and to speed it up, for me it was fairly
slow with all the image loads. Great job though!

~~~
mrose
Thanks for the feedback. Glad you liked it!

Working on mobile, but still not sure about what path to take regarding
true/html5-based native or a pure html5 based web version. It depends on what
direction I decide to go regarding new, novel features for the app.

On the matter of performance, can you give me a bit of info on the equipment
you used to view the site?

